# Lean-to Chicken coop - Slanted roof hen coop building idea



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello,

Last year, I built a lean-to chicken coop for a friend.

Cheap if you consider you save material for one wall (Lean-to ... shed).

Building pictures: *Slanted roof chicken coop design idea*


----------



## greatgardener (Jul 19, 2016)

Interesting idea !


----------

